# Norco Händler + Testbikes?



## Schwarzspecht (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

gibt es sowas im Südwesten (am besten Karlsruhe + 50 km)?

Würde mich vor allem für das Sight interessieren ...


----------



## saturno (16. Oktober 2013)

am besten hier anfragen


[email protected]


karsten ist zuständig für norco deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Oktober 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> am besten hier anfragen
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, Karsten nannte mir:

Freeride Mountain e.K
Gottlieb- Daimler- Str. 39
D- 73614 Schorndorf
Tel. +49 (0) 7181 98 56 886
E-Mail [email protected]
www.freeride-mountain.com

2014er Bikes ab Januar, Ende März "Testwochen" - ob man so lange warten will ...


----------

